# Wanted to buy ADA style tank in Toronto...



## edle (Jun 8, 2011)

I need a ADA 60P(24 x 12 x 14in.) size tank with high quality glasses.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Aqua Inspiration, brother


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

ThaChingster said:


> Aqua Inspiration, brother


+1 AI is the way to go!


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2011)

great quality tanks. Friendly staff. 
Go enjoy the tanks in their shop.


----------

